

Why Home Automation Needs a Real-Time Service Provider - JoeHanson
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/why-home-automation-needs-a-real-time-service-provider/

======
lutusp
Quote : "Using a real-time service provider rather than a custom, in-house
built real-time solution has numerous advantages ..."

Not really -- it has no advantages at all, and many drawbacks. All one needs
is a reliable way to communicate with the house from a remote location, and
that already exists in several forms.

This article tries to make a third-party at-cost "service provider" seem like
a natural addition to a home automation system. _It 's nothing of the kind_.
It's like proposing that a third party should charge you to listen in on your
phone conversations and suggest the perfect _bon mot_ while you talk.

